# Baked Chicken stuffed with popcorn



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

BAKED & STUFFED CHICKEN

When I found this recipe, I thought it was perfect for people, like me, who
are not sure how to tell when poultry is thoroughly cooked, but not dried
out.....and it's a new idea for those of you who are Gourmet cooks.

Give this a try:

>BAKED & STUFFED CHICKEN
>6-7 lb. chicken
>1 cup melted butter
>1 cup stuffing (Pepperidge Farm is good.)
>1 cup uncooked popcorn (ORVILLE REDENBACHER'S LOW FAT)
>Salt/pepper to taste

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Brush chicken well with melted butter, salt, and pepper.

Fill cavity with stuffing and popcorn.

Place in baking pan with the neck end toward the back of the oven.
Listen for the popping
sounds.

When the chicken's ass blows the oven door open and the chicken flies across


the room, it's done.



And you thought I couldn't cook...


----------

